# Insurance rates for your GTO?



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

I have full top end coverage through Geico and had my daily driver Honda, adding the GTO as the primary vehicle (all 5 days to drive to work) I'm seeing an addition of $590 every 6 months. I am doing $500 deducts at this time.

I'm in my the 30s and still remember paying the equivalent of that (adjusted prices) for just liability on an old, not so sporty, 60s car.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i live in nj, so i dont even want to talk about insurance...this state sucks


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

$450/6 Months.

I'm 22 so I think this is fairly priced, I also live in Indiana. I was informed last week that when I turn 23 it drops an additional $75/6 Months.


----------



## ddawson (Aug 12, 2004)

Same here. I'm at $1,100 a year with AAA. My 1993 SHO is only $200 cheaper per year.


----------



## alamike (Nov 22, 2004)

GTO_Newbie said:


> I have full top end coverage through Geico and had my daily driver Honda, adding the GTO as the primary vehicle (all 5 days to drive to work) I'm seeing an addition of $590 every 6 months. I am doing $500 deducts at this time.
> 
> I'm in my the 30s and still remember paying the equivalent of that (adjusted prices) for just liability on an old, not so sporty, 60s car.


I would try another company. I hate Geico. They are real bad about giving you a low rate to get your business and then jacking the rates up later. Why is the GTO your primary vehicle when you use the Honda as a daily driver? Did you get rid of the Honda? Also, you could raise your deductable on collision to $1000 depending on who is financing your car.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

alamike said:


> I would try another company. I hate Geico. They are real bad about giving you a low rate to get your business and then jacking the rates up later. Why is the GTO your primary vehicle when you use the Honda as a daily driver? Did you get rid of the Honda? Also, you could raise your deductable on collision to $1000 depending on who is financing your car.


The Honda was my daily driver, then I got the GTO. I will be driving the GTO as my primary, but still have full coverage on the Honda.

Having a close family member that has dealt with an insurance company that treated them poorly AFTER they had been hit by another driver (non-insured driver hitting them at a red stoplight), there are several "cheaper" companies I completely avoid. You can find out which companies are prefered over others through web searches, or with talking to a lawyer whom deals with automotive claims on a daily basis. While Geico is not at the top of the prefered insurance companies, it was above most other household name brands you see on TV that claim they will treat you well.

I also live in a large city - when I lived in Oregon in a smaller town, my rates were 1/3 (both with the same insurance company and others).


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

alamike said:


> I would try another company. I hate Geico. They are real bad about giving you a low rate to get your business and then jacking the rates up later. Why is the GTO your primary vehicle when you use the Honda as a daily driver? Did you get rid of the Honda? Also, you could raise your deductable on collision to $1000 depending on who is financing your car.


So, if thet try to jack up the price on you, switch to another company. No big deal.

I pay about $1800 a year for the GTO and a 2005 Ford Escape XLT with Progressive (full coverage, with a speeding ticket and at-fault accident on file. the accident was not my fault but in NY accidents are the fault of all parties involved). I just got a quote from Geico of about $1200 a year for the same coverage.

I'm swiching to Geico at the end of the month when my policy expires with Progressive.


----------



## alamike (Nov 22, 2004)

djdub said:


> So, if thet try to jack up the price on you, switch to another company. No big deal.
> 
> I pay about $1800 a year for the GTO and a 2005 Ford Escape XLT with Progressive (full coverage, with a speeding ticket and at-fault accident on file. the accident was not my fault but in NY accidents are the fault of all parties involved). I just got a quote from Geico of about $1200 a year for the same coverage.
> 
> I'm swiching to Geico at the end of the month when my policy expires with Progressive.


I had Geico at one time and I ended up changing because they started to play games on car classifications. I would watch em like a hawk. I got quotes several times from Progressive and in my area they were high. I have had good luck with AIG. I had a claim recently and it was handled to my satisfaction. I agree it pays to get a new quote every year or so. I turned 50 this month and I wonder if joining AARP could get me some car insurance deals.


----------



## MIC1008 (Oct 25, 2004)

try farmers---i'm $610 a year full coverage $500.00 deductible. they don't consider the gto a sports car. the gto is cheaper than my audi wagon was.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

MIC1008 said:


> try farmers---i'm $610 a year full coverage $500.00 deductible. they don't consider the gto a sports car. the gto is cheaper than my audi wagon was.


That's who I had for that low rate in Oregon.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

It's very hard to compare rates from one area to another. For example, I pay $320 every 6 months for the GTO. The insurance on my wifes Scion TC is only slightly lower at $300 ever 6 months. The GTO is a higher liablility car though compared to say a Civic or Accord.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

You people are so fortunate, I live in Massachusetts and right now I'm paying 1,300 dollars a year for a 97 GTP and I have a clean driving record with no accidents, speeding tickets or any surcharges. I'm actually getting a good driver discount if you can believe that. Love the state ,hate the insurance rates.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

sboylan said:


> $450/6 Months.
> 
> I'm 22 so I think this is fairly priced, I also live in Indiana. I was informed last week that when I turn 23 it drops an additional $75/6 Months.


who's your ins. through, that's not bad, i pay like 380 every six months through allstate, but i also have a brand new jeep and a house on the policy. i did go through something like grange guardian when i had a Grand Am Gt1, and my ins. was 360 a month...seriously a MONTH, my A$$ still hurts from that


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> who's your ins. through, that's not bad, i pay like 380 every six months through allstate, but i also have a brand new jeep and a house on the policy. i did go through something like grange guardian when i had a Grand Am Gt1, and my ins. was 360 a month...seriously a MONTH, my A$$ still hurts from that



State Farm; I too have my home owners, my wifes Bug (1 Month Left on the Lease, thank goodness), and my wifes wedding ring insured so that helps the bleeding a bit.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

I live in massachusetts and the insurance on previous car, 2001 dodge stratus r/t, was only $860. I'm the lowest level. I dont think the rates are that high compared to going to private companies. I've had friends that's insurance has doubles once they moved out of massachusetts. What step level are you? I'm a 9 which is the lowest.




Reno'sGoat said:


> You people are so fortunate, I live in Massachusetts and right now I'm paying 1,300 dollars a year for a 97 GTP and I have a clean driving record with no accidents, speeding tickets or any surcharges. I'm actually getting a good driver discount if you can believe that. Love the state ,hate the insurance rates.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Cheap*

Hey Guys I Checked With Grundy And It Was 525 For The Year Has To Be For Pleasure Though Not For Work Witch In My Case It's My Sixth Car


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I have state farm in DE my 6 mo rate is $560 w/ $100 deduct and I'm only 20. My 04 GMC Sierra is more ... it's kinda weird.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

*To ffferan*



fffernan said:


> I live in massachusetts and the insurance on previous car, 2001 dodge stratus r/t, was only $860. I'm the lowest level. I dont think the rates are that high compared to going to private companies. I've had friends that's insurance has doubles once they moved out of massachusetts. What step level are you? I'm a 9 which is the lowest.


 I'm also a step 9 and I guess Lynn is worse than Boston since rates vary by city.


----------



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

I live in West Springfield Ma and I pay 1,100 a yr. for my GTO and that is with everything. As for my step I'm a step 9. I pay less a yr. in insurance then my two friends with 01 mustangs. My grilfriends old accord was a 92 and she paid around 800 for it in MA. Insurance just sux in MA depending on were you live.


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

I think I pay Farmer's about 1500 yr., but thats the GTO, '03 SilveradoSS a '94 Jimmy, my house. 500 deductable.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

*MA insturance*

Ya actually i dont quite live in the city i live in suburb north of the city, and your right I forgot how much cheaper it was in different towns.



Reno'sGoat said:


> I'm also a step 9 and I guess Lynn is worse than Boston since rates vary by city.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

fffernan said:


> Ya actually i dont quite live in the city i live in suburb north of the city, and your right I forgot how much cheaper it was in different towns.


 By the way, where did you pick up yours and how did they treat you?


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

I got it in framingham and they treated me so so i'd say. They werent giving me much for a trade in but when they came down an extra $2k I decided to buy regardless, and sold my friend the car. Turns out they only gave me 1 key though so im in the process of trying to have them find me where the second one went.

-Frank


----------



## SnoDrgn (Dec 21, 2004)

$373 for 6 mos. through state farm


----------

